# Cold night for yotes



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Wen out to my buddies place last night to sit in his barn. He has a second floor with windows. We had a bait pile set 90 yards away. It was a cold and quiet night. Probably around 10 degrees and we stayed out from 0930 till midnight. Nothin stirrin.

ski


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I went out last night and tried 4 different spots... I called two in but no shots. Adult cottontail rabbit call worked.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What part of Ohio?

What kind of caller were you using?

ski


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

went out this morning for a few hours, had one pack answer a good ways away, but never did come in


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I was hunting central Ohio using a $600 caller, Game traks caller.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thought you told me it was a $800 caller??? man you just keep your stories straight !?!?!?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Yea $800 with all the mic. stuff! Go to there website and look at how much two speakers are Mr. PEEON!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Here's the website of the caller I used. www.gametraks.com


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just came back in from ote hunting no takers. what part of central ohio are you from? I have roughly 1000 acres + of hunting for coyote's just kinda looking for someone who would like to go and share some knowledge.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I am 10 mins from Alum Creek...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Ordered my spitfire today from allpredatorcalls.com and they said they are out of stock and will not have any for several weeks. they said they had 75 Sunday morning and were sold out by noon. I guess I'll just wait like the rest of us.

ski


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like a hot item, I kinda procrastinated on another AR lower a couple weeks ago and now Vances is out of stock, maybe somebody else has the caller in stock??


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

when i get around to ordering the spitfire. i am going to get it from ebay. i dont really know what calls i want out of the hundreds they got. and the ebay ones are programmed with calls that you dont get to choose from. and i will then just delete and sample the ones i want to download on the internet.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishingislife said:


> I am 10 mins from Alum Creek...


I just saw two run across the ice today. They ran from the Marina to the New Galena side. I hear those bittys out there talking all summer long. They always stay on the no hunting side. Till today!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishingislife said:


> Here's the website of the caller I used. www.gametraks.com


Will that thing control the speakers from a half mile away or are they saying you can hear them for a half mile?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Muskarp, you can control the speakers from a half mile away... You can probably hear the calls from a couple miles.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Guess I'm heading to Alum ASAP!!

ski


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Fishingislife said:


> Muskarp, you can control the speakers from a half mile away... You can probably hear the calls from a couple miles.


Ah, that's awesome! Now if I could hit one at a half mile I'd be in business.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ski said:


> Guess I'm heading to Alum ASAP!!
> 
> ski


Heck, you might as well just walk out your door. One ran across Houchard Rd. in front of me around noon today. I think they are working all those geese I've been seeing out there the past couple of weeks.

That's the fifth live one I've seen this week, plus three road kills. Unfortunately they were all in suburbia. Sealed the deal for me this weekend. It's yotin' season. Three day w/e starts tomorrow. Woodbury's going to be my first victim.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ski said:


> Guess I'm heading to Alum ASAP!!
> 
> ski


Hey, did you get one? I saw one in the same spot today. Strait out from the marina. But it was by itself. Did you take it's mate?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have not gotten out yet. I ordered a spitfire (foxpro) and it was placed on backorder. I also got a new scope for my AR-15 I have to shoot in. I'm hoping to get out this week.

ski


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i just ordered the spitfire also.. i cant wait to take it out and bust some yotes!


----------

